# Xu hướng chọn giường, nệm năm 2019



## nguyenlamtgn (17/8/19)

Có phải các bạn luôn dành nhiều thời gian để suy nghĩ lựa chọn giường, nệm từ kiểu dáng, chất liệu, màu sắc… như thế nào cho phù hợp với gia đình mình không? Ngoài những đặc điểm đó ra thì bạn cũng cần chú ý đến yếu tố phù hợp cho giấc ngủ ngon và một sức khỏe tốt. Sau đây, hãy cùng Thegioinem.com nhanh chóng cập nhật cho mình những xu hướng chọn giường và nệm mới nhất năm nay nhé.

*



*

*1. Sử dụng giường ngủ đa chức năng*
Không những giường ngủ đa năng, những nội thất đa năng cho phòng ngủ cũng dần trở thành xu hướng cho năm 2019 và các năm tới.






Giường ngủ được tích hợp thêm các hộc, ngăn kéo. Giúp dễ dàng lưu trữ thêm nhiều vật dụng cá nhân trong phòng ngủ một cách tốt nhất, và dễ dàng sử dụng.

Hiện nay, chất liệu gỗ được ưa chuộng, ngoài đặc tính thân thiện với môi trường, giường gỗ cũng dễ dàng được thiết kế thêm nhiều ngăn kéo khác nhau, đa dạng về màu sắc, kiểu dáng và kích cỡ tương xứng với người dùng như giường gỗ cho bé, giường gỗ cho các cặp đôi,...

*2. Xu hướng dùng giường ngủ thấp*
Giường ngủ có chân cao thường tạo cảm giác thô cứng. Giường thấp hoặc không có chân, sẽ được những lớp nệm dày và êm ái, mềm mại phủ toàn bộ giường, tạo ra cảm giác êm ái, thư thái và cho bạn có giấc ngủ ngon và sâu hơn.

Xu hướng mới này mọi người được đón nhận nhanh chóng vì sự hiện đại và tiện dụng, khá thiên về phong cách châu Âu, mang lại không gian phóng khoáng, thoáng rộng.






*3. Trang trí và lựa chọn màu sắc giường, nệm ngủ theo cá tính*
Mỗi một người sẽ có một cá tính khác nhau: Mạnh mẽ, lãng mạn, nhẹ nhàng, yêu đời… cũng sẽ có những màu sắc phù hợp với bản thân. Chọn lựa được màu sắc phù hợp với cá tính của mình cho phòng ngủ, sẽ giúp bạn yêu phòng ngủ của mình hơn, nghỉ ngơi tốt hơn, lấy lại được nguồn năng lượng dồi dào hơn cho bản thân.

Một số gam màu nổi trội hiện nay mà bạn có thể tham khảo cho giường ngủ và nệm như:
- Trắng: Thuần khiết, sang trọng và mang lại cảm giác sạch sẽ, thoáng rộng. Phù hợp với mọi cá tính, những bạn thích cảm giác hiện đại nhưng nhẹ nhàng và tinh tế. Gam màu này cũng hỗ trợ rất tốt cho giấc ngủ và tinh thần của bạn.

- Hồng pastel: Nệm và ga nệm màu hồng khá dễ thương và đáng yêu phù hợp cho các bé gái, cô nàng có cá tính dịu dàng, nhí nhảnh. Gam màu mới này mang sự hiện đại và thanh thoát hơn các tông hồng khác.

- Màu xanh lam ngọc: Gam màu khác nhẹ nhàng và tươi sáng, tạo cho giường ngủ rộng thoáng và mát mẻ.

- Màu vàng ấm/cam đất/xanh dương đậm/xanh rêu,,,: Các gam màu mới này đặc biệt được đón nhận trong những năm gần đây bởi sự phá cách và thể hiện được tính cách nổi trội của từng người, phù hợp cho không gian phòng ngủ hiện đại.






*4. Xu hướng chọn giường ngủ đa chất liệu*
Giường ngủ gỗ được bọc đệm nỉ, da trên đầu giường hoặc toàn thân giường. Tạo nên cảm giác thoải mái, êm ái và an toàn hơn với nhà có trẻ em. Đây là xu hướng hứa hẹn đem lại nhiều sự lựa chọn hơn cho người dùng.

Các dòng nệm có chất liệu kết hợp độc đáo như nệm gòn ép, nệm cao su bông, nệm lò xo hay cao su đa tầng,...không chỉ gia tăng được các tính năng hỗ trợ giấc ngủ và sức khỏe xương, các dòng nệm này còn có thiết kế đa dạng, gấp 3 hoặc dạng thẳng nguyên khối, phù hợp với mọi nhu cầu của người dùng.






Trên đây là các xu hướng chọn giường, nệm năm 2019 mà Thegioinem.com muốn gửi đến bạn. Chúc các bạn chọn được cho không gian phòng ngủ gia đình mình, chiếc giường ngủ ưng ý và bắt kịp xu hướng mới.

*THÔNG TIN LIÊN HỆ:*
Website: thegioinem.com 
Hotline: 0909 060 325 – 0906 677 325


----------

